# Fabic came in yesterday....



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I got in a load of fabric yesterday. (Have business, so we are talking a few bolts.) My hopes are to get started today making scrubs for DD, purses and wallets for all 6 girls and boxers for all 7 guys....for Christmas. I'm excited to get started, but staring at the boxes of fabric is a little overwhelming! LOL I did run over to a local chain store and buy the patterns for the scrubs, so all I really need to do today is start cutting! So excited!!!!! This little project will keep the hubs at bay while I close the door to the sewing studio and hibernate during the rain. Helping my Mom with a yard sale Saturday and Sunday, so I only have today.....:nanner::nanner:


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, shoot! I came looking for pics of your fabric and there were none! As folks in the goat forum say, if there are no pics it didn't happen.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

LOL I will get some posted. I worked from home part of the day today. They were doing computer upgrades, so I gave up and made one pair of the boxers.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Here they are! The red is an Ohio State Football fabric.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Love those boxers!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks! The Hubs and our boys love it when I make them "fun" boxers. I got a brilliant idea for some "gag" gifts last night. They have been saving me Crown Royal bags for a quilt, so I am going to make some boxers with them, too! Can you imagine that silky fabric against your skin??? ROFL


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

those are really cool! what a great idea with that fabric for guys!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Nice.

I like the boxers, very well made. Neat fabric for them.


----------

